# Toro,Simplicity, or Ariens, that is the question



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello, First, lets presume the same size engine/ and horsepower, I am fairly certain the Toro's ACS system is the simplest best way to prevent clogs and move snow, Ariens #2 with their big 2nd stage Impeller, { major kudos here}, and Simplicity last with extra mechanical controls to increase impeller speed { sort of a variable speed torque converter }
to overcome clogging. 
So the #2 thing I'm looking for is the chute control, again I'm leaning toward the Toro joy stick, but heard some remarks about cables freezing and causing problems, not specifically the Toro's, but just wondering, I like the Simplicity electric control, but, not it's "simplicity", with more stuff to go wrong, as opposed to Toro's mechanical only system, no switchs, motor's etc. Ariens is back on this department with their multi handed way of chute control ? Or has that been improved ? 
Thirdly, is the cost, as I really plan on getting a machine that can do the job, but, the Toro, from my research this far, packs quite a punch for the dollar. 
So if anyone has some real time experience with these tough guy's, please help me out so I can run at the front of the pack !! Thanks in advance, a newbie from Detroit, Michigan area, where we can get occasionally clobbered, but like anyone with a commercial business, on a main street, I have my great walls of China to plow thru after the city plows come by, though we're nothing like the snowmen of ---- say Buffalo, or other Great Lake effected regions---- shudder just to think of 2 foot snow falls ------ yikes !!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Hard to pick one here but I voted Ariens because I like their 2 belt system, cast iron gearbox and SHO 

Toro's ACS and slick Quick Stick is right there with it 

The HD Simplicity's are great machine's too.


----------



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

OK, thx TDIPAUL ! I didn't consider the drive system, and for my application, it's not on my radar screen, as their all substantial enough for me. 
My main concern is busting thru the snow plows high density, ice, slush, snow piles. So dollar per horsepower per snow pound moved, I still say Toro ? 
The Ariens may have it here, on just the HP/snow poundage, but factoring in dollar I'll be breaking the bank {?}. How about the chute control designs ? 
I have an area that really requires a LOT of snow control so I don't mess up the neighbors snow cleared areas. So lightning fast chute control is a major time saver. The old MTD about wore my rotator cuff out !!!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

The survey is flawed because nobody owns or has owned every one of these machines listed in it. 

So what you're mostly going to get here is opinions and people comparing specs. 

.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

"*Which blower has the purest, mechanically simple and sound system, overall ?" 
*

You may be a few decades late. Today's models have such a high gadget they have lost touch with your adjectives.


----------



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, for example, Toro's ACS system performs the same function, simply by design, with no moving mechanical parts, what Cub Cadet has to do with a "third" stage with all it's machinations, and Simplicity's added torque converter "Power Boost". Ariens does it quite efficiently also, but with a bigger diameter 2nd stage impeller, and a bigger price tag {?}. 
The Toro "joystick" again is mechanically simple, and one handed up, down, side to side control is superior even to Simplicity's electric chute control, if you factor in the " DANG! my electric chute switch's broken" fear . etc.etc. 
At least this is what my research has led me too believe this far. Which is the reason for this thread , looking for those with the actual experience of the machines. Those are my two biggest features that will make me HAP-HAP-HAPPY !


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

guyguz said:


> Well, for example, Toro's ACS system performs the same function, simply by design, with no moving mechanical parts, what Cub Cadet has to do with a "third" stage with all it's machinations, and Simplicity's added torque converter "Power Boost". Ariens does it quite efficiently also, but with a bigger diameter 2nd stage impeller, and a bigger price tag {?}.
> The Toro "joystick" again is mechanically simple, and one handed up, down, side to side control is superior even to Simplicity's electric chute control, if you factor in the " DANG! my electric chute switch's broken" fear . etc.etc.
> At least this is what my research has led me too believe this far. Which is the reason for this thread , looking for those with the actual experience of the machines. Those are my two biggest features that will make me HAP-HAP-HAPPY !



Most consider cub 3x a failed gimmmic its a poor quality machine
Toro nice machine smaller engines then ariens and more money there new machines are 600 more or better to get the same size as ariens still not rated to throw as far
simplicity has that torq conv to increase speed also something that can break ariens has the sho works all the tiime
nothing ive seen even comes close in performance or price as $1700 ariens 30 inch sho 414cc 20 ft lbs machine the new toro 1428 with the 420cc is $2400 thats almost 50% more then the 30 sho ariens also moves more tons per hr


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am an Ariens fan and owner but these are all good machines. I would go and stand behind anything you’re considering buying, play around with the controls get a feel for what you want and what feels right to you. I like what Toro did this year to their Powermax/HD series machines for 2018/2019. They are a huge improvement over previous years in terms of construction, if you prefer a heavy duty steel machine. I know many members on here are very happy with the performance of the previous machines with the heavy use of polymers, personally I thought it was too much and the machine appeared cheaply constructed even though it likely was not. Toro has moved away from what seemed to be too much use of polymers in favor of more steel, getting back to their roots. Prices are slightly down relative to last year on the HD 928 and 1028. The addition of a newly designed LED light is also a nice touch. I think they have positioned themselves well to effectively compete against Ariens. As 1132 stated in his examples, Ariens does offer a lot of bang for your buck.

Simplicitys are harder to find in this area but they are robust machines that many people like. I would stick to their Signature Pro series. Some of their lesser model lines use cheap plastic trouble prone disposable transmissions that would cost too much to replace. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks 1132 le, I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I want a 24" 369cc Ariens beast, the machine just gives me goose bumps, makes me want a storm of catastrophic proportions just to test it out { OK I don't really mean that for the sake of my fellow man, but I'll bet it would be fun !} So, I still have the compromise of not getting my Joy stick, but from the nearest dealer I checked out, it looks like a respectable enough system, again THANK YOU


----------



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you too, CARDO, I will let you know what I finally get, and yes the Ariens Pro series, 24" 369cc , from my local guys is reasonable at $1500, they said it's only sold at the Dealers, not at Lowes/ Home Depot, I need to do more research so I know how to tell it's the Pro, and not the cheapo model, Thank you !


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toro Powermax 826 OXE is a better choice. $500 less. Check out Movingsnow.com


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The one you have not mentioned is Yamaha. It may be very worth your while to cross the border and look at the new 2019 yamaha 824 models as the US to Canadian Loony dollar exchange is great right now and you will have your sales tax returned to you at the border crossing station unless you will be using the sales tax as a business deduction.

If you look at Luc Gallants videos on youtube using his snow mule you will be impressed as he slays the END OF DRIVEWAY Monster with relative ease. they have added a slick sheet strip to the impeller housing for this model to go along with the slick lined sheet in the chute to make the packed snow move that much faster. His junior rug rat is out there cheering him on as his wife is filming the video.


----------

